# Goat milking herself -- what do I do?



## Lilly'sMama (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi all. Funny question for you. My pygmy is prone to precocious udder. Typically, I just leave it alone but this time it's been hanging around a long time (it started on Feb. 2). Also, one side was becoming much more full than the other.

Yesterday, while out with the goats I heard a strange sucking noise. My doe was nursing on her own udder (the larger of the two sides). She had milk all over her lips and was looking quite pleased with herself.

What is up with that? Now I don't know what to do. I'm scared of mastitis. Should I start milking her? I'd prefer she stop milking herself!

Anyone have any experience with this? I'm at a loss as to what to do now.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

With a self nurser it's extremely hard to break the habit, with her not ever being bred and now with an udder, that makes it harder because she'll take a long time to dry up then she'll start all over again.
I have seen udder supports/covers at www.thegoatstore.com that would prevent her from reaching her teats and it may work, teat tape does not work as I've tried it and the doe is very persistant about removing it.

The only other option would be to stall her and tie her to where she can lay down but not be able to reach back, remove grain from her diet and give her all the hay she wants, taking her out to browse on a leash and not allowing her a minute to even think about nursing herself it would help but as I sdaid, it will take a minimum of 2 weeks for her to dry up, then she may start the process all over again. Very Frustrating.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You could tape her teats...though not sure if she would be able to get it off. They have a special kind of tape for taping the teats back that is safe. Or maybe you could find dog clothing pants that cover her udder? Lol. If they stayed on it might work. 

Otherwise, she'll probably just continue to do this. As Liz said, it's pretty hard to break that habit.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My goat book suggests a stiff leather neck piece to keep her from bending her neck. You wrap it around and lace it, like a corset. Only not too tight, of course!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

how about a Elizabethan collar?


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

MY DOE DID THIS!!!

haha I put this stuff on her teats that doesnt taste good, she HATED it and stopped, when she had kids, she wouldnt nurse on it, but after they were weaned she did, so I would just rub it on and tah dah she stopped


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

The stiff leather collar would work better...I had the same issue with a doe and ended up making a collar from stiff wire mesh, kept her from doing it but allowed her to eat etc. Tape doesn't work, determination to get to the teat and the milk makes her want it more, the tapes pulls right off.


----------



## Lilly'sMama (Mar 1, 2011)

*Thanks everyone!*

You've all given me some good ideas to try. I had never heard of this and I kind of panicked when I saw her doing it!

Knowing her, the tape won't work. She's a determined little thing. I think I'll try fashioning a collar for her. Although the idea of her wearing little pants just cracks me up (too cute!)

Thanks a bunch. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

If you go the collar route, you'll need to be sure it fits just under her ear the whole way to the shoulder...believe me, at the time when my now deceased Tilly was doing this I tried everything imagineable to prevent it, the stiff long width collar was the only thing that worked, I spent alot of time, $ and frustration doing the trial and error thing. Making a collar now for her would nip it in the bud asap. Good Luck


----------



## jcopelin (Apr 17, 2012)

i have a FF that is doing this when she gets uncomfortable. what is it that you can put on the teat that will discourage them from doing this?


----------



## scobb (Apr 12, 2017)

I just noticed one of our does doing this. She's about 3 years old & has been with us for about 3 months. She's never kidded, but we had her with our buck for a few weeks & she was definitely in heat, so we're hoping she is bred now. I'm just wondering why she is doing this. Could she even be getting any milk out of her teat at this point?


----------



## Madgoat (Jan 8, 2017)

What about one of those things you use on your dog to keep them from licking/chewing? It looks like a huge funnel.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Is she actually producing milk or just chewing out the wax plugs?


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

Very strange - I am wondering about the collar - Could you also put on a halter and then run a leash through the loop in the collar and through the loop on the halter to keep her from reaching herself??? Just my thought. Have not tried it.


----------

